# shrink tube question



## Red tail (Mar 20, 2014)

Just thought I would ask you more experienced rod building guys on here before I ordered from a website. I am wanting to buy some heat shrink to cover on old grips on a rod, is there somewhere to buy this in the Pensacola area? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Ron Trine might have some, I would call first. If he doesn't have it, then order if from therodroom.com. I bought components for a rod and they were at my door step 2 days later. I only paid standard shipping too!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I use HS on my electrical connections...you can buy this locally at Radio shack, home depot, Lowes...almost any electronics store.

I'm not sure if the HS used in rod building is any different but you can go look at what you're buying.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I use HS on my electrical connections...you can buy this locally at Radio shack, home depot, Lowes...almost any electronics store.
> 
> I'm not sure if the HS used in rod building is any different but you can go look at what you're buying.


 It's the same stuff, but does Radio Shack carry it with a big enough diameter to slip over a rod grip? Also, electrical dept. in Lowe's has shrink wrap with some larger diameters, but again, might not be enough to get it over 1.25" grips.


----------



## Red tail (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

